# Must Be Love. Dadgummit.



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I love time to myself. No, really, I LOVE time to myself. A weekend alone is a little gift from God to me. Time to read, clean out my closet, watch crappy Lifetime movies, whatever.

So when I found out that this weekend's Boy Scout campout was girl-free, being Father's Day and all, I was delighted.

DELIGHTED.

And it's been less than 24 hours and ...I miss him like crazy. 

Dammit.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHAH I am the same way! Although, a weekend without kids WITH Hubs is divine.

But yea, I'd feel the same. hahaha.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LOL I know what you mean. Hubby had a sleep study this past Sunday. I hated it. Not because I had to deal with the kids alone, but because I MISSED him. I hate being apart from him overnight.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Ah, it sucks when you miss them after you're all set out to have some quality alone Girl Time. 
The Husband has been gone since 5/1, we have many months to go & let's just say that after he gets home, it will be a long time before there will be any Girl Time wknds. 
I have plans for those wknds.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

When my wife takes the kids and goes someplace, for the first day/night/day I'm in heaven. After that it's hell.


----------



## DiZ (May 15, 2012)

lamaga said:


> I love time to myself. No, really, I LOVE time to myself. A weekend alone is a little gift from God to me. Time to read, clean out my closet, watch crappy Lifetime movies, whatever.
> 
> So when I found out that this weekend's Boy Scout campout was girl-free, being Father's Day and all, I was delighted.
> 
> ...


Yep, mine was gone all week and I was looking forward to me time and all I did was miss him.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's how it is with me too! First relationship I've been in where I don't enjoy every second apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds alot like love  My new partner works away 3 weeks at a time & home for 1 week,it's so hard-I miss him so much & skype makes me miss him more because I can see him but not touch him  He is due home in 4days :yay:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Married almost 21 years and I feel the exact same way.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I can do ok for a few days...well, until its time to go to bed. I have to be touching him at night for some reason or I can't sleep. My first marriage I would sleep as close to the edge of the bed as I could without falling off just so I WOULDN'T touch him but this time around I need that contact or I'm not quite complete or at peace.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I fail miserably if having to sleep without him! Last time I was away, I had delusions of grandeur, that it'd be different this time and I'd get lots of good sleep. Turns out that that snoring of his has become a lullaby to me. Even if I do sometimes prod him to roll onto his side during the night lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I love time to myself. No, really, I LOVE time to myself. A weekend alone is a little gift from God to me. Time to read, clean out my closet, watch crappy Lifetime movies, whatever.
> 
> So when I found out that this weekend's Boy Scout campout was girl-free, being Father's Day and all, I was delighted.
> 
> ...


Love is in the air..... good to have a positive thread!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The first time I took the boys to Boy Scout camp my wife had a couple of the other moms over and they downed a couple bottles of wine. I started getting drunk texts about 1AM. Very dirty texts. haha. The other moms took her phone and were texting all this stuff. The other adult I was tenting with was like WTH is with your phone?

lol


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmmmm! I must be on a totally different wave link. I guess this tells me a lot about our relationship.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

My hubby bugs the hells out of me sometimes with the messes he leaves..but give me one day without him..and I'd rather clean up his messes than spend the day without him!!


----------

